# water??



## KGB agent (Jan 23, 2007)

how often do i have to change the water in 91 uk gal tank with powerfull outside filter? thanx


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Welcome.

you would need to do a 30-50% water change every week to have some healthy piranhas :nod:


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

And gravel vacume the tank.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Do you know what kind of filters you will be running?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

it doesn't matter how many filteration you have running, doesn't matter your water are crystal clear...30-50% water change and vacuum your gravel is a must1..it very important for your water parameter, ph, and growing piranha or other fish. On other hand piranha are messy eater...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i agree with what everone is saying i do 30-40% water change every week sometimes every other week, but it must be done to keep healthy fish


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

if it a cycled tank then once a week. depending on what ya feed,and how messy it gets i think will determine how much water you need to change out. i do 20-30% normal cleaning includes gravel vac on a 75 with 3 rbps


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> it doesn't matter how many filteration you have running, doesn't matter your water are crystal clear...30-50% water change and vacuum your gravel is a must1..it very important for your water parameter, ph, and growing piranha or other fish. On other hand piranha are messy eater...


Well said man







And as i do a gravel vac every week well i do my water change. and welcome man your stay here will be a blast i promise see you around


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

KGB agent said:


> how often do i have to change the water in 91 uk gal tank with powerfull outside filter? thanx


What I like to do is for the 1st few weeks of a new tank is test the core parameters every few days. This was you can judge to see how often water should be changed in your tank. Try and keep the nitrates under 40, @ 20 would be optimal tho. The way it works with most of my fish tanks is @ 25% weekly. On my larger tanks I do @ 33% and most my smaller tanks I usually do @ a 50% water change weekly.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> how often do i have to change the water in 91 uk gal tank with powerfull outside filter? thanx


What I like to do is for the 1st few weeks of a new tank is test the core parameters every few days. This was you can judge to see how often water should be changed in your tank. Try and keep the nitrates under 40, @ 20 would be optimal tho. The way it works with most of my fish tanks is @ 25% weekly. On my larger tanks I do @ 33% and most my smaller tanks I usually do @ a 50% water change weekly.
[/quote]
yep, the nitrate level gives you a very good idea on how much water to change (except when you have a heavily planted tank)


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> how often do i have to change the water in 91 uk gal tank with powerfull outside filter? thanx


What I like to do is for the 1st few weeks of a new tank is test the core parameters every few days. This was you can judge to see how often water should be changed in your tank. Try and keep the nitrates under 40, @ 20 would be optimal tho. The way it works with most of my fish tanks is @ 25% weekly. On my larger tanks I do @ 33% and most my smaller tanks I usually do @ a 50% water change weekly.
[/quote]
i never looked at it like that glad you guys are around


----------

